# Greetings From New Outback Owners!



## Madison Co. Outbackers (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello all! We just bought an '04 Outback 28BHS. Pulls like a dream with our '04 F150 with tow package including 3.73 rear end.

We upgraded from a Palomino Stampede 17s hybrid and already don't know what to do with all of the storage and room!

Hope to see some of you Ohioans out this fall.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Madison Co. Outbackers said:


> Hello all! We just bought an '04 Outback 28BHS. Pulls like a dream with our '04 F150 with tow package including 3.73 rear end.
> 
> We upgraded from a Palomino Stampede 17s hybrid and already don't know what to do with all of the storage and room!
> 
> Hope to see some of you Ohioans out this fall.


Welcome to Outbackers.We have the same join date.
You'll get a lot of good info here and make some good friends.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

WELCOME from another recent join-ee!







I don't say much cuz' I'm usually busy reading and learning from all the great info on this forum! LOL 
Work should be slowing down soon, so I'm hoping to take my "maiden" extended-weekend camping trip soon in my recently purchased 23KRS. Hope you have as much fun as I've been having settin' it up & gettin' it "ready" to camp! LOL


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!! Glad you found us!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have y'all with us!

Enjoy your Outback and this site.

Mark


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to Madison Co. Outbackers and HRW n' Raindog! This is a great site with a lot of great folks and a ton of information. Prepare to absorb huge amounts of data!


----------



## Madison Co. Outbackers (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! We read a lot on this site before deciding to buy the Outback, so you have all been very helpful already! I can't wait to gleen even more information from you and contribute when I can.

We cleaned out the TT today and went over everything getting it ready for its first maiden voyage with our family the weekend of Oct. 15.

Found an awesome deal on a Reese dual cam sway control on eBay and am working to get it properly set up with my pops who used to own an RV dealership.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!! and Welcome to the Site!!!

We have a Rally in Raystown next summer..........


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome. We're a former Hybrid owner as well. X2 on the storage space. We still have empty compartments waiting to be filled. I'm sure it won't be long before they are full.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the group! Enjoy that OB!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to a little slice of heaven on the internet! Enjoy your new toy and keep in touch! Lots of good info, people, and some fun too! Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!

Eric


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome!







You should really like the Reese dual cam, I have one and it does a great job keeping everything in line behind me.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello and congrats on TT and becoming a member. This is a great place to visit and learn.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi and welcome from one Buckeye to another,this site has an amazing amount of info for our type of camper.Enjoy the camper and maybe we see ya around.


----------

